# Light burn?



## ugmjfarmer (Feb 9, 2010)

I think that is it, only the few plants near the light's hot spot were effected. I'm only about 90% sure right now, but if it was anything else it is now in containment.

Maybe some guru here can confirm this as light burn and this thread can remain for searching. Notice the curled up tips? Yellow near the chloroplasts on the top of the leaves above the stomata? Light burn right?


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2010)

Hard to tell from those pics...looks like nothing is very wrong...they look good..


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 10, 2010)

I do see slight burn at the tips on the second picture, but like HL said they look good. I'd back off on the nutrients a little


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks. Its so hard to do because the plants are drinking 5 gal a day, this swings my ec from 2.4 to 2.8 some days. I'm backing of to a 2.0-2.2 and further down from there for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 11, 2010)

*looking good and i agree it looks like lightburn eace:*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 11, 2010)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I do see slight burn at the tips on the second picture, but like HL said they look good. I'd back off on the nutrients a little


 
*:yeahthat: .......*
*if you notice in the second picture.. all the "new" top growth from what you can see has that "bleached" look to it.. i would def say nutes as well.. other leafs and what not would be affected by the "light burn" not just the new growth..*
*LH*


----------

